# My Kontakt Library could not load samples and nkr file when open in another computer



## kevinlee87 (Dec 29, 2013)

HI, I've made a string Kontakt Library.

I've saved my library with ncw samples and nkr file (and nkc)

But when I move them in another computer, it fail to find nkr and ncw samples!

I want it to be load perfectly at first time..

What should I do to? Please help me!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: My Kontakt Library could load samples and nkr file when open in another computer*

Ensure that the resources folder is created in the root of the library folder and that you save it with relative file paths rather than absolute.

J


----------



## kevinlee87 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: My Kontakt Library could load samples and nkr file when open in another computer*



ScoringFilm @ Mon Dec 30 said:


> Ensure that the resources folder is created in the root of the library folder and that you save it with relative file paths rather than absolute.
> 
> J



Thanks for quick reply!

However, how to "save with relative paths"?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 29, 2013)

See below and make sure that absolute sample paths is not ticked.

J


----------



## kevinlee87 (Dec 29, 2013)

I really appreciate for your help

Problem solved !!


----------

